

Show HN: Dockpit – Painless isolation for you microservice development - advanderveer
https://dockpit.io/

======
advanderveer
Author Here, Last 6 months I worked on my graduation project at the faculty of
Industrial Design Engineering. Most of my fellow student graduate on a
physical product, I decided to combine my passion for programming by trying to
find and seize the opportunity for a new software development product. Dockpit
is the MVP that resulted from this process, I hope you like the value
proposition, let me know what you think!

